# flash plugin for a native browser



## ccc (Jul 17, 2009)

hi

Howto install flash plugin for native seamonkey on freeBSD 7.0?
Is ist /usr/ports/graphics/flashplayer or /usr/ports/www/flashplugin-mozilla?


----------



## ale (Jul 17, 2009)

On a recent 7-STABLE, I'm using 
emulators/linux_base-fc4
www/linux-flashplugin9
www/nspluginwrapper
and it's working pretty well now.
I'm not sure if this is going to work on 7.0, maybe you have to use  www/linux-flashplugin7 (instead of 9 from the prev. list).


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 18, 2009)

seamonkey && gnash here...


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 18, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> On a recent 7-STABLE, I'm using
> emulators/linux_base-fc4
> www/linux-flashplugin9
> www/nspluginwrapper
> ...



I'm using the same ports on 7.2-RELEASE and they work fine.


----------



## ccc (Jul 26, 2009)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> I'm using the same ports on 7.2-RELEASE and they work fine.



are you using native browser?


----------



## ale (Jul 26, 2009)

ccc said:
			
		

> are you using native browser?


I do.


----------



## ccc (Jul 30, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> On a recent 7-STABLE, I'm using
> emulators/linux_base-fc4
> www/linux-flashplugin9
> www/nspluginwrapper
> ...



thx, www/linux-flashplugin9 seems to not work on freeBSD 7.0.
I'll try *www/linux-flashplugin7*.


----------



## ccc (Jul 31, 2009)

*native seamonkey* with linux-flashplugin7 and nspluginwrapper works excellent!

Pls do not forget:
	
	



```
nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
```

greetings
ccc


----------



## ccc (Aug 3, 2009)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> seamonkey && gnash here...



???


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 4, 2009)

ccc said:
			
		

> ???


pkg_add -r seamonkey 
and /gnash/, should enable youtube.


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 4, 2009)

ccc said:
			
		

> thx, www/linux-flashplugin9 seems to not work on freeBSD 7.0.
> I'll try *www/linux-flashplugin7*.



I'm using www/linux-flashplugin9 with Firefox on 7.2-RELEASE, and I haven't encountered any problems yet.


----------



## ccc (Aug 6, 2009)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> I'm using www/linux-flashplugin9 with Firefox on 7.2-RELEASE, and I haven't encountered any problems yet.



I've installed on my 7.2-RELEASE * native seamonkey*, emulators/linux_base-fc4, *linux-flashplugin9* 
and www/nspluginwrapper, but the flash plugin doesn't work.


----------



## ale (Aug 6, 2009)

Try searching in the handbook


----------



## ccc (Aug 7, 2009)

I've solved this problem and now it works well!

I've installed on my 7.2-RELEASE:  

native seamonkey 
emulators/linux_base-fc4 
linux-flashplugin9
www/nspluginwrapper

1.) add linux_enable="YES" to /etc/rc.conf
2.) add this line to /etc/fstab:
	
	



```
linproc /usr/compat/linux/proc          linprocfs rw            0       0
```
3.) then run these commands:
	
	



```
# mkdir -p /usr/compat/linux/proc
# mount /usr/compat/linux/proc
# /etc/rc.d/abi start
Additional ABI support: linux.
# /etc/rc.d/sysctl start
```
4.)
	
	



```
# nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
```
5.) restart seamonkey and enter aboutlugins into your address bar. 
U should see something like the following:


----------

